
Tulsa to pay remote workers $10k to relocate - yoloswagins
https://tulsaremote.com/
======
strangemonad
[https://www.hrw.org/news/2018/05/18/oklahoma-and-kansas-
enac...](https://www.hrw.org/news/2018/05/18/oklahoma-and-kansas-enact-anti-
lgbt-laws)

Thanks but no thanks

------
axaxs
I think this is a really smart move, but not enough. Most remote employees,
well, the ones they want to attract, make good money. 10k frankly isn't much,
especially to uproot and move. Tulsa isn't really near anything, nor does it
have a fallback job market. Speaking for myself, maybe 30k or a free small
house could convince me, not 10k and a possibly discounted apartment...

------
hbcondo714
This site and the site in this HN discussion with 150+ comments look the same,
what's the difference?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18463553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18463553)

